# Looking for DT reefers



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Just getting my tank set up...

Anyone downtown that drives to the LFS, bring meeeeee 

Chip for gas/having a buddy to chill with for those lonely drives hit me up 

Hopefully your place is close to TTC/bus lines. i'm around union station.


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm downtown! 

Let's go spend all our money on corals!


----------



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

Downtown here too. Right by Union.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I guess I am technically midtown, at Yonge and Eglinton. I drive down to the stores in Mississauga most weekends. 

Would also be interested in frag swaps in the area, as I've got some extra coral and more that needs trimming.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

haha i'm at 12 york. Right around union station too 

i just finished setting up the tank in the condo. Currently cycling downtown frag swap. or anywhere thats TTC accessible


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm in Cabbagetown -Parliament & Wellesley Street 
I'm always out and aboot 
Happy to help 
Sam


----------



## bettathenyou (Jul 13, 2010)

im in cabbagetown (parliament and carlton) don't drive but do have frags for sale/trade from time to time!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I am on the Island. So right by Union too. But in BC ATM.


----------



## onri (Aug 7, 2013)

Anyone from city place?


----------

